# The XM Canada channel lineup



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Canadian Channels
The following eight Canadian channels (4 English, 4 French) will also be available:

204 -Home Ice - A hockey talk channel featuring Canada's favourite pastime, hockey. Expert coverage from well-known commentators and ex-NHL stars will make this the channel to listen to for hockey fans.

52 -(un)Signed - A rock music channel featuring new, emerging and recently established Canadian rock artists. From mainstream to modern, from eclectic to heavy metal.

153 - Laugh Attack - An uncensored comedy channel spotlighting Canada's rich pool of extraordinary comedians.

244 - Canada 360 - A 24/7 national news and information channel focused on the latest news, weather, sports, business and entertainment information.

French channels

100 -Air Musique - An trend-oriented music channel playing a fusion of punk, hip-hop, metal, electronic and alternative rock music.

172 - Franc Parler - A round-the-clock news, talk and information channel with an emphasis on sports.

102 - Sur La Route - A music channel featuring a blend of modern and classic pop, folk, rock and roll, "chanson" and soul.

245 - Quoi de Neuf - An arts and entertainment news and information channel covering everything from new movie releases, DVD releases, concerts, shows and theatre activity to the latest information on new technology, including computers, video games and more.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Of possible interest to the US listeners:

- As I understand it, the Canadian content will be added to the US line-up. There is no legal or technical reason not to do so. Personally I think that the Canadian channels numbered in the 200s will NOT be added. Why else would they segregate these in that area?

- Any US channel listed in the Canadian line-up is "safe". Music channels not listed on the Canadian line up will be discontinued to make room for the Canadian content. That would be: 31- Torch; 61- Flow; and 112-Vox. I leave out the missing Latin channels, which have an obvious reason to be left out of the Canadian line up, and which are certain to continue.

- Channel 100 World Zone is obviously gone, replaced by the French Air Musique on the same channel. 52- Unsigned, continues but as an all-Canadian station. 

- On the news and news-talk side, the stations ommited from the Canadian line-up are obvious. However, if they would return Ask to its mission of being an advise, rather than a political, station, they could have added it.

- Sports. Canadian line-up omits NASCAR. Could it be that XM didn't buy Canadian rights (its contract runs out in December 06 anyway) . Mention of IRL, MLB, and PGA coverage is ommited.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

XM's Canadian content is now LIVE for US subscribers. 31 (Torch), 61 (Flow), and 112 (Vox) are still available to XM listeners.

Lineup changes on XMRadio.com
http://www.xmradio.com/lineup/index.jsp

The new channel guide (for the US):
http://www.xmradio.com/pdf/channel_guide.pdf


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

So basically the American consumers will get all of the Canadian content, however the Canaidan consumers will not be able to recieve all of the American content? 

Don't see any logic in not just having the same service for everyone...


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

It has to do with regional rights. Some of the programming that XM offers is from 3rd party providers, which they may not have to rights to distribute in Canada.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to the wonderful world of the CRTC! They never let us have anything. DirectTV and Dish wanted to come here for over 7 years and they have been denied. Tivo wanted to come here, denied, They are afraid to give us real things. We do get american stations, TV and radio here, however, they must contain by law, 60% canadian content. We have Cartoon and CourtTV Canada, however they aren;t even close to what you get in the states. Most of the american shows are 2 years old.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Will there be/are any of the Canadian channels on DirecTV?


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

kc1ih said:


> Will there be/are any of the Canadian channels on DirecTV?


There aren't any right now (in fact, the removed "World Zone", which has been moved to XM Online only, _is_ available on DirecTV). They knew well in advance of adding to DirecTV that they were changing (un)Signed, too: it's not available on DirecTV, and neither is Ngoma.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Listening to the "Canadian" channels today. 

Don't speak French so those are out. 

The NHL channel is hardly "Canadian". Its just a channel about the NHL, the hockey version of the MLB Channel and NASCAR Channel currently on the system. Good source of hockey talk.

Unsigned seems pretty much unchanged. Exactly what is "Canadian music" anyway?

Laugh Attack is another comedy channel, and I like audio comedy. You hardly notice that its "Canadian". Just a 50% increase in the audio comedy offerings. No Bob and Doug yet.

Canada 360. They will get zapped for this. Its just a Toronto version of the traffic channels with a little news tossed in. Nothing like a news station. A token effort, which will upset the Thought Police at the CRTC.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

SamC said:


> Unsigned seems pretty much unchanged. Exactly what is "Canadian music" anyway?


 It's pretty much the exact same as US music except the bands originated in Canada.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

SamC said:


> Listening to the "Canadian" channels today.
> 
> Don't speak French so those are out.


Neither do I, but I find some of the music in French to be pleasing to listen to, and sometimes not being able to understand the DJ's makes them less annoying.


----------

